# Zylkene



## nutcracker (Aug 19, 2008)

Anyone with a stressed cat, (or dog), must try this amazing drug! It is a natural product from milk! 
It has calmed by two entire girls! 
Worth a look!
Zylkene Natural Pet Destressing 100 Tablets - £31.09 : Vet UK for Healthy Happy Pets


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

That's great news about your girls - I heard about zylkene a while ago and the other day noticed my vet had a poster up about it - it does sound a useful thing to have if you have a multi cat household!!



nutcracker said:


> Anyone with a stressed cat, (or dog), must try this amazing drug! It is a natural product from milk!
> It has calmed by two entire girls!
> Worth a look!
> Zylkene Natural Pet Destressing 100 Tablets - £31.09 : Vet UK for Healthy Happy Pets


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Interesting and a useful link,nice one NC,certainly food for thought


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

I used it for one of mine and was delighted with the results


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Think it'll work with neuters too? lol xx

may be worth investing in some of this if so xx


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

we've been discussing this stuff on another forum i'm on. it's getting mixed reviews at the moment. Will be interesting to see how the results pan out over the year.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Sounds interesting. Guess it is like any of the calming things, some it will work on some it won't. Worth a try all the same*


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Sounds good but Steph's point about it getting mixed reviews elsewhere sounds intrigueing to me. 

Steph can you give us any more information about the opposite views? Are there any flaws or dangers to consider?


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Rraa said:


> Sounds good but Steph's point about it getting mixed reviews elsewhere sounds intrigueing to me.
> 
> Steph can you give us any more information about the opposite views? Are there any flaws or dangers to consider?


yeah i can have a poke on the other forum and gather up a summary.  gimme a min.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

- 2 dogs on it but no major results so far (august)
+ 2 dogs with good results but no details
- 1 dog no results and given(over a month) to clients but still no results
- Sarah Heath (animal behaviorist) refused to comment in nursing clinics as hasn't had enough result to comment
- used on boarding cat with no result, few clients with no results as well
+ tried on a few stressy cats with cystistis problems. seems to have helped but not sure if it was more a placebo effect on owners!
+ one dog with less barking !
+ Zylkene and cerenina combo for car sick and stressed dog amazing results
used on cat with cystitis and good results as well. 
- no results on two dogs
- no results on jackrussell who's been on it for 3 weeks
+ Good results from Vicki Hall another animal behaviourist with cats
+ good results with one bad feedback on four animals
- 2 bishons on it for over two months no resutls 


mixed bag really.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you Steph  - very interesting. In my opinion, not conclusive enough to persuade me to buy it. £31 is enough for a consultation at my vets and I'd rather do that and get a more accurate diagnosis with tested treatment. I can still be persuaded if more others have definitely tried it and sing its praises.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Rraa said:


> Thank you Steph  - very interesting. In my opinion, not conclusive enough to persuade me to buy it. £31 is enough for a consultation at my vets and I'd rather do that and get a more accurate diagnosis with tested treatment. I can still be persuaded if more others have definitely tried it and sing its praises.


yeah same here and personally behavioral problems can be dealt with by getting rid of the offending thing with time. seems like a bit of a cop out to me to turn to drugs. i think it would defiantly be my last resort if any. but that's just my personal opinion.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I've got it, trying it on my Moggie, not working thus far.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> not conclusive enough to persuade me to buy it. £31 is enough for a consultation at my vets and I'd rather do that and get a more accurate diagnosis with tested treatment


.

*is that how much it is!! I'll stick to my feliway then, lol*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yep, very expensive, but i got mine when it was on offer. think it's all voodoo rubbish as it's done nothing for my cat


----------



## nutcracker (Aug 19, 2008)

There will always be mixed views!

These are results from my friends..

Breeder with two girls who HATE each other... they both are on it and improving

Two neutered girls, 4 and 5 years old. Always had social problems together. Two months on this and are now more relaxed, playful and even are caught on the same bed (not yet curled in a ball) Spraying has almost stopped!

Male neuter - moved into new home and unsettled, now on Z for 3 weeks and already a noticable difference!

Male neuter living with an entire girl and current kittens, he unhappy as lost his playmate! Now on Z and much happier!

My two girls, entire, spent 2 months on Z, within a few weeks the scrapping had almost stopped. I weaned them off it, and only a few days later I had to seperate them ! My neuter boy who gets very upset when the girls call, goes on Z when they are in full call, he is more relaxed and content!

As I said, there are always good and bad stories with every product. I sware by Feliway, others say it is a waste! 
This is a proven product on some cats/dogs, and to dismiss it as voodoo because it did not work on one animal, is wrong! For others it is a miracle!

My vet and I have had many conversations about this, she highly recommends it!


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

I think more vets will be recommending it. Mine mentioned it to me a while ago, and I admit I dismissed it out of hand as I had never heard of it..... After hearing positive reports from friends I gave it a try and it worked for my cat. There are so many social stressors in multicat households that there will never be a miracle that cures everything for everyone. I am just happy it helped my cat.


----------



## caz&sam (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Guys Gals n four legged friends im new on this site! Just been researching Zylkene and found a link to this Forum. Vet has just given me some of these for my little Sam (Jack Russel Corgi X) for the impending dread :nonodf firework night. My little one is quite highly strung and gets distressed particularly at any sudden noises (We got him when he was 2 years old so dont know his puppyhood sadly) could have something to do with his fear, but for the last few years Vet has given me mild dosage of diazepam for Sam, and this year she's trying Zylkene. Ide be grateful for any feedback before i start him on them (shall prob start him on 2nd November which will take us thru and over the firework fests ). Thanks. Caroline & Sammy x


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

I have been giving Zylkene to one of my neutered girls for nearly two weeks now after she had been weeing in strange places. I got her checked out by my vet first who ruled out a urinary tract infection and recommended Zylkene. The difference is amazing, she is more relaxed and has even started to play with my other cats, the weeing has also stopped. I would definitely recommend it - well worth the money!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Done nothing for my cats. Expensive rubbish I think :thumbsup: but each animal is different I guess.


----------



## nutcracker (Aug 19, 2008)

Sarnajes said:


> I have been giving Zylkene to one of my neutered girls for nearly two weeks now after she had been weeing in strange places. I got her checked out by my vet first who ruled out a urinary tract infection and recommended Zylkene. The difference is amazing, she is more relaxed and has even started to play with my other cats, the weeing has also stopped. I would definitely recommend it - well worth the money!


Great news!


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

Just been told about this by my vet. My 9 year old tortie, Rosie, is being tormented something rotten by our new addition - a now 6 month old male kitten (neutered) called Boris. We had him at just coming up to 7 weeks of age. 

Poor Rosie can't move without him ambushing her. Some nights I keep her shut in with me, just so she can have a good night with no hassle (and me too!).

Boris only wants to play, I am sure, but she is just not interested. but he doesn't give up despite her hisses and smacks. So far no blood drawn, but maybe he would learn if she did manage to actually hurt him (but that is another matter). He gets extremely worked up after a while. 

My initial thoughts (as was the vets) was to try Rosie on it, but maybe both would benefit?

Has anyone tried this for a similar situation?

It has been a few years since this thread was started, so hopefully there are many more reports on this now.


----------



## Ali82 (Mar 19, 2011)

It didn't do anything for me although I do know people that swear by it. Is Rosie showing signs of stress? From how you describe the situation I'm not sure what benefit it would be to her, a better bet would be trying to control Boris' behaviour. He might only be playing but if he still carries on even after receiving a few smacks from Rosie then he isn't learning. One option may be to consider getting him a playmate his own age although obviously this is a lot of commitment and may not be something you would be open to. Have you tried Feliway as a first step? 

It might be worth putting a new post up in the behaviour forum, I'm sure there's a few members that have been through similar that will be able to help further.


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for your reply, Ali82. I have tried Feliway, and it didn't seem to have much effect. Boris's behaviour does need modifying, without a doubt. Unfortunatley getting a playmate for him isn't going to happen. My OH wouldn't agree to it, unfortunately, otherwise I would have got two kittens from the beginning. But as you say, I may start another post of his behavioural problems. But if Rosie were to get some benefit from stress releif, it has to be worth trying.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Is it in powder capsule form? How do you get it in the cats? My cat is not fooled if I sprinkle stuff in his food. How long does it take before the effects kick in?


----------



## Ali82 (Mar 19, 2011)

It is in a capsule but you open it up and pour the powder on the food, it has very little taste and is not unpleasant, in my experience even fussy cats don't notice it's in there. It is supposed to start working within a couple of days buy my vets said in their experience it can take up to 3 weeks before any real results are seen.


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

Administering may not be so straight forward. My cat only eats biscuits and will not take any treats at all. Will probably have to give capsule orally by hand.


----------

